
Ask HN: If earth was the size of a coin, how far to the nearest star? - forgottenacc57
An 8 year old asked me....
======
petercooper
I calculate the earth is about 566 million £1 coins wide so everything scales
down by roughly that much. So the sun would be 0.164 miles away.. and Proxima
Centauri 44,063 miles away?

------
Piskvorrr
Googling "coin size": Coin radius: 38.1 mm - silver dollar (Cited from:
[https://www.cointalk.com/threads/us-coin-relative-sizes-
char...](https://www.cointalk.com/threads/us-coin-relative-sizes-
chart.232753/))

Googling "earth size": Earth radius: 6371 km

Googling "distance to sun in km" Distance to Sun: 149.6 million km

38.1e-4 / x = 6371e4 / 149.6e10

Doing the calculation is left as an exercise to the reader.

------
thanatos519
What kind of coin? If it was as big as a Triganic Pu, then ... about 4 light
years.

------
davelnewton
Isn't this just math?

